# Look At The Irons And Drool :)



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I love this website. I go look at the "CLASSICS" once in awhile to see what we are all missing.
House of Forged


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow! What a trip down memory lane that was...

I used to own quite a few of the H&B Citation and MacGregor irons they have, but somehow, when I traded them for other things, they didn't seem to have been as valuable.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Fantastic find,

I dont think any of my clubs will ever last as long as some of those


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

That is a nice looking display on the main page...


----------



## CallawayKid4 (Jan 25, 2007)

wow those are some nice clubs.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

CallawayKid4 said:


> wow those are some nice clubs.


Depending on how old you are you might not even remember seeing any of those clubs! Some of us older guys will though and some of us played with them.
I have a set of Forged MB's here. Made by a Canadian Company called TNT, located in Ontario. Dave Barr who is now plays on the Champions Tour played with the same brand and make of blades as I own.
These irons are in as good as shape as any on that site, but because they are Canadian made and not well known they do not have the value of some of those irons listed at The House Of Forged.
Here is a photo of them. They are sweeeeeeet irons.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

Golfbum, those are some nice looking clubs. Is the circle near the toe weighting, or a logo?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Golfbum, those are some nice looking clubs. Is the circle near the toe weighting, or a logo?


That circle is a golf inlay, with the Logo on it. 
I bought these irons simply because they were in such good condition. I contacted TNT and found out that this model of iron was made from 1991 to 1997. Since there is no serial # on them there is no way of telling exactly when they were made. I know one thing, they have not been used much! I have used the 7-PW a few times. Solid irons, I would put them up against Titleist 690MB's any day of the week.
TNT still manufactures irons but to be honest their new products look like crap! I also had a set of TNT Titans. they were a CB iron, small head, thin top line. Great clubs, played with them for 13 years.
Here is another photo of the Grinders. As you said they are nice looking clubs.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice one Sir 

Do you think these old clubs are better than the current blade type?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Butz said:


> Nice one Sir
> 
> Do you think these old clubs are better than the current blade type?


Not much has changed in the design of blades over the past few years. Possibly the sweet spot has been made a bit bigger but other than that there would not be much difference. My irons have Dynamic Gold shafts, which is a good shaft. I have also put Pro Soft Inserts in the shafts to help dampen the vibration.
If you look at the design of the head on the Grinders I own and compare it to new MB blades there is not much difference.
See for yourself in the photos. The big difference is the Grinders have a bit thicker bottom half on the back of the clubhead. Other than that there is not much difference. I have held the Nike and Cleveland irons so I have been able to compare them.
The TNT Grinders
The Nike Blades
The Cleveland CG1


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Classic. Very Nice.

My blades are better though


----------

